# 13wks biting & pulling…



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

First time GSD owner need recommendations for 13 wk old.
I want to start off by saying that I've bought many books, watch videos, and do online research about most dog training tips, but would prefer to hear the people on this forum who have owned and have experience with the specific working line GSD breed. I feel like your feedback would be more helpful to me than the answers I have been finding online. I just really want to set her up for success.
So when we go outside to go potty she has started pulling badly on the leash. I want to correct her the right way for her age and every method I've tried so far with her doesn't stop the pulling or it makes her get crazier.
The other concern is her biting. I just keep repeating the same process with getting a toy and immediately correcting her when she starts to bite my clothes, hands, etc. But she still bites a lot and sometimes when i present the toy she isn't interested in it and aims for my hand. And it hurts a lot! I put her in the crate for 2 minutes when she gets too crazy with it. I mean i think it is slowly improving, but my gosh it hurts!
Any tips or advice to deal with these two "issues" would be awesome!!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is the puppy behavior section. There are many posts concerning puppy biting.









Puppy Behavior


Behavior relating specifically to puppies. Is this normal?




www.germanshepherds.com





As for leash pulling, I put pups in a harness and let them pull. I certainly don't want to use collar corrections on a 13 week old dog. I also don't want the dog getting used to pulling on a collar.

I generally work off leash with young pups and then add a harness and long line just for safety and to reinforce recall. I don't collar train dogs until they are around 6 months old.


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Here is the puppy behavior section. There are many posts concerning puppy biting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





David Winners said:


> Here is the puppy behavior section. There are many posts concerning puppy biting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I felt. Like there wasn't really any way I could correct her with the leash and collar because she is still young and I didn't want her hurting her neck. I will switch over to a harness for now then. 
I love going outside with her off leash, but we don't get to do that often. The woods is my backyard and people around the neighborhood own dogs. Every time they bark she tries to run away. It seems to really freak her out which is weird because she grew up around GSD's and they bark a lot. And she's played a lot with my family's dogs. So the one time I had her off leash and she heard a dog bark she ran so fast into the woods. I'm hoping she grows out of this fear of barking.
Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

She's just a baby. Lead by example and don't get worried about her. Have her drag a line, on a harness, so you can collect her if necessary. Just go for a walk in the woods and be confident. You don't have to fuss over her all the time.

If one of the family dogs is trustworthy off leash, bring them along so the pup can see what right looks like.

Here's my pup and a mentor dog. You can see how he is following the older dog around, paying attention to what he's doing.


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

David Winners said:


> She's just a baby. Lead by example and don't get worried about her. Have her drag a line, on a harness, so you can collect her if necessary. Just go for a walk in the woods and be confident. You don't have to fuss over her all the time.
> 
> If one of the family dogs is trustworthy off leash, bring them along so the pup can see what right looks like.
> 
> Here's my pup and a mentor dog. You can see how he is following the older dog around, paying attention to what he's doing.


Wow, your dogs are gorgeous! I love the eye contact the pup on the left gives you. My girl gives me that kind of eye contact too. 

Ever since I got my gsd, I've noticed how terrified people are of the breed.. so I just want to be a responsible owner and make sure she will do well. Not because I don't trust her, but because I don't trust the people I come across. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Do you have any experience with large herding/workong breeds since you now have a working line GSD?
What's your main goal with the dog, sport, working job or pet?


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes, grew up with and work with Great Pyranees, Border Collie and Pit Bulls (though I know this one isn't a herding dog). The first two dogs have very different personalities than a GSD though. And I got a working line to be a companion for me that suits my lifestyle. I love advanced obedience training, agility training, and I wanted a dog that could fit in with my active lifestyle. I hike all the time and when I am home I like to be active and doing activities. My last dog, bless his heart, was the sweetest but most unintelligent dog and not interested in doing any of the activities I enjoyed doing. Once she's old enough I'm planning on doing search and rescue with her. Were you worried I made an uneducated decision in getting this breed? I did research for years. I knew what I was getting into (at least in their teen/adult years). She is definitely different than any other puppy I've worked or grown up with and I just wanted to make sure I'm making the right decisions with her as a puppy, that's all. Because of their drive and intelligence I just wanted to know from other working line dog owners what their experience was and how they dealt with it. I see so many people that own these breeds that can't handle them and I don't want to be that owner.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Anežka said:


> Yes, grew up with and work with Great Pyranees, Border Collie and Pit Bulls (though I know this one isn't a herding dog). The first two dogs have very different personalities than a GSD though. And I got a working line to be a companion for me that suits my lifestyle. I love advanced obedience training, agility training, and I wanted a dog that could fit in with my active lifestyle. I hike all the time and when I am home I like to be active and doing activities. My last dog, bless his heart, was the sweetest but most unintelligent dog and not interested in doing any of the activities I enjoyed doing. Once she's old enough I'm planning on doing search and rescue with her. Were you worried I made an uneducated decision in getting this breed? I did research for years. I knew what I was getting into (at least in their teen/adult years). She is definitely different than any other puppy I've worked or grown up with and I just wanted to make sure I'm making the right decisions with her as a puppy, that's all. Because of their drive and intelligence I just wanted to know from other working line dog owners what their experience was and how they dealt with it. I see so many people that own these breeds that can't handle them and I don't want to be that owner.


You sound like you have your head on straight and have done and continue to do your research. A Border Collie is also relelvent experiece because of the need to work or else they go a little loco. With a working line GSD, that need expresses itself in a more serious manner.

And yes, my concern when someone is asks how to deal with a 13 week old pup is to make sure they're not in over their heads and need a whole other level of research and recommendations although there are better trainers on here than myself.


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

I agree with you 100% about the border collie. The one I look after sometimes is borderline obsessive (pun not intended). His mission in life is finding balls. I guess a GSD puppy has a different type of intensity than the collie. 

Yeah when you put it like that it does come off like I don't know what I'm doing. I think I'm just overthinking it. But that's why I posted on this board. To get both people who are trainers and people who own or have owned the breed and have more knowledge and life experience with them. I think no matter how much research I do there is always more to learn from people who have already been through what I'm going through. I appreciate you responding to my post and were willing to give me recommendations or advice.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Anežka said:


> I agree with you 100% about the border collie. The one I look after sometimes is borderline obsessive (pun not intended). His mission in life is finding balls. I guess a GSD puppy has a different type of intensity than the collie.
> 
> Yeah when you put it like that it does come off like I don't know what I'm doing. I think I'm just overthinking it. But that's why I posted on this board. To get both people who are trainers and people who own or have owned the breed and have more knowledge and life experience with them. I think no matter how much research I do there is always more to learn from people who have already been through what I'm going through. I appreciate you responding to my post and were willing to give me recommendations or advice.


You're welcome.

With a 13 week old GSD, focus on engagement, bonding, fun, adventuring in at least equal parts to training and OB.
Read all the many biting threads. There are age appropriate distractions and corrections that should end/curtail it over a few weeks. Don't bother with "ouch" or ignoring it nonsense imo. Clear consistent communication >>>consequences.

Hey, where are the pics of your pup?


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> With a 13 week old GSD, focus on engagement, bonding, fun, adventuring in at least equal parts to training and OB.
> Read all the many biting threads. There are age appropriate distractions and corrections that should end/curtail it over a few weeks. Don't bother with "ouch" or ignoring it nonsense imo. Clear consistent communication >>>consequences.
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I just attached a couple. First time attaching pictures to a post so hopefully it goes through. Her color seems to change every day. Her face is much darker a few days ago. Or maybe it's just the lighting haha


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> With a 13 week old GSD, focus on engagement, bonding, fun, adventuring in at least equal parts to training and OB.
> Read all the many biting threads. There are age appropriate distractions and corrections that should end/curtail it over a few weeks. Don't bother with "ouch" or ignoring it nonsense imo. Clear consistent communication >>>consequences.
> ...


Actually now that I compare the two pictures it's amazing how much she has grown in just a few days!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Cute pup, We swore our girl got bigger not just in days but sometimes while napping, she seemed bigger when she woke up.


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Cute pup, We swore our girl got bigger not just in days but sometimes while napping, she seemed bigger when she woke up.


Yeah it's honestly incredible. I'm still looking at the pictures now in disbelief haha.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful pup, love her built-in bib in the first pic.
If you think about it, some of these dogs put on 80-100 pounds in 8-12 months!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

you've got a beautiful girl! I lover her face, reminds me a little bit of David Winners dog Valor, mask wise.


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Beautiful pup, love her built-in bib in the first pic.
> If you think about it, some of these dogs put on 80-100 pounds in 8-12 months!


Thank you, isn't that cute? You are right.. looks like she will have a lot more growing to do haha


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> you've got a beautiful girl! I lover her face, reminds me a little bit of David Winners dog Valor, mask wise.


Thank you! Yes, I love her mask too. It's the mask and her big ears that do it for me haha. David Winners dog is beautiful, so my pup (Anežka) thanks you for the compliment


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Anežka really is beautiful! Not simply just a cute puppy, literally has a beautiful face, lucky you


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you!

Your girl is beautiful. They change so much at that age 

And yes, a similar mask.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Anežka said:


> Thank you! Yes, I love her mask too. It's the mask and her big ears that do it for me haha. David Winners dog is beautiful, so my pup (Anežka) thanks you for the compliment


of course! I adore her name by the way, where did it come from? if you don't mind me asking!


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

3ymum said:


> Anežka really is beautiful! Not simply just a cute puppy, literally has a beautiful face, lucky you


Thank you! She is a pretty girl, but I'm supposed to think that way about my puppy anyway. We all think our dogs are the best 😉


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your girl is beautiful. They change so much at that age
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, too precious! I really like his coloring. My girl had the dark black stripe down her back too. But recently it's been fading away.


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> of course! I adore her name by the way, where did it come from? if you don't mind me asking!


I don't mind you asking at all! Both of her parents came from the Czech Republic. So I looked up Czech/Slavic names and I liked how Anežka sounded (sounds Russian - the ž is pronounced like an "sh"). I'm into the weird names ha.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Anežka said:


> My girl had the dark black stripe down her back too.


There is only 2 months between these pics. It's amazing how fast they change.


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

David Winners said:


> There is only 2 months between these pics. It's amazing how fast they change.
> View attachment 582107
> 
> View attachment 582106


Wow that's insane! But I low-key cannot wait until she is bigger. On a random note, since your boy is obviously sable - I love how with a sable coat, you never know what color(s) they are going to be as they grow. It's like a fun surprise to see their coat change color. 
How old is he in the picture where he's trying to climb the ladder?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Anežka said:


> Wow that's insane! But I low-key cannot wait until she is bigger. On a random note, since your boy is obviously sable - I love how with a sable coat, you never know what color(s) they are going to be as they grow. It's like a fun surprise to see their coat change color.
> How old is he in the picture where he's trying to climb the ladder?


He's 10 weeks in that pic.

I love puppies and I do everything possible to enjoy that puppy time


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Anežka said:


> I don't mind you asking at all! Both of her parents came from the Czech Republic. So I looked up Czech/Slavic names and I liked how Anežka sounded (sounds Russian - the ž is pronounced like an "sh"). I'm into the weird names ha.


it sure is beautiful, I love the way it looks and sounds, might have to keep those in mind next time I get a pup, lol

you guys sure are making me miss the puppy stage! although I will say Charlie absolutely spoiled me, he was such a good puppy, I got very lucky, I dont think I could handle an actual land shark quite yet 😅


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> it sure is beautiful, I love the way it looks and sounds, might have to keep those in mind next time I get a pup, lol
> 
> you guys sure are making me miss the puppy stage! although I will say Charlie absolutely spoiled me, he was such a good puppy, I got very lucky, I dont think I could handle an actual land shark quite yet 😅


Well thank you! That's so sweet of you. 
Is Charlie the pup in your profile picture?


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

In


Anežka said:


> Well thank you! That's so sweet of you.
> Is Charlie the pup in your profile picture?


Youre welcome! Indeed it is, he's my first and only GSD so far, very sweet and very very goofy lol, just turned 1 back in November!
(I would attach a more recent photo but for some reason it won't let me , I do have some recent posts/discussions with better pictures of him though if you're curious!)

How old is Anežka? Anything specific you have planned for her in the future, training wise? Again if you don't mind me asking! I love hearing about other peoples pups


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> In
> 
> Youre welcome! Indeed it is, he's my first and only GSD so far, very sweet and very very goofy lol, just turned 1 back in November!
> (I would attach a more recent photo but for some reason it won't let me , I do have some recent posts/discussions with better pictures of him though if you're curious!)
> ...


He is beautiful and has very unique colorings! I like it! 
She is 13 weeks old. I'll personally be training her in basic, advanced obedience, and try to train her to do some cool/fun party tricks if she's into it. I've thought about doing some type of agility training, but I'm not entirely sure. Maybe we can intertwine that into our hiking routine. And search and rescue is something I really want to get into with her. So I'll be working with her on her scent work until she's old enough to join a program. I'm still doing research into this one though. I found a couple of SAR groups that cover the counties around me, but it seemed like the meetings they hold to give information to people on the process to get started, the workload, studying/course work, drills, over 100 hrs of dog training with the organization, etc. haven't been happening since Covid. So I'm still trying to figure all that out. 
Unfortunately, Anežka has severe car sickness like I've never seen before. And i know with SAR you have to travel a lot. So I'm hoping she can grow out of it (if that's possible) or will have to give her motion sickness medicine frequently (which is something else I have to look into or try out). If this still remains a problem for her I'm not sure I could volunteer with SAR so fingers crossed.


----------



## Anežka (Nov 4, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> In
> 
> Youre welcome! Indeed it is, he's my first and only GSD so far, very sweet and very very goofy lol, just turned 1 back in November!
> (I would attach a more recent photo but for some reason it won't let me , I do have some recent posts/discussions with better pictures of him though if you're curious!)
> ...


And yes I am curious. How would I find these pictures/posts?


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Anežka said:


> And yes I am curious. How would I find these pictures/posts?


how ive always down it is click on said persons profile and go to their discussions! You can click on any discussion you'd like, mine with the pictures would be called "First Snow!" hope that helps!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Anežka said:


> He is beautiful and has very unique colorings! I like it!
> She is 13 weeks old. I'll personally be training her in basic, advanced obedience, and try to train her to do some cool/fun party tricks if she's into it. I've thought about doing some type of agility training, but I'm not entirely sure. Maybe we can intertwine that into our hiking routine. And search and rescue is something I really want to get into with her. So I'll be working with her on her scent work until she's old enough to join a program. I'm still doing research into this one though. I found a couple of SAR groups that cover the counties around me, but it seemed like the meetings they hold to give information to people on the process to get started, the workload, studying/course work, drills, over 100 hrs of dog training with the organization, etc. haven't been happening since Covid. So I'm still trying to figure all that out.
> Unfortunately, Anežka has severe car sickness like I've never seen before. And i know with SAR you have to travel a lot. So I'm hoping she can grow out of it (if that's possible) or will have to give her motion sickness medicine frequently (which is something else I have to look into or try out). If this still remains a problem for her I'm not sure I could volunteer with SAR so fingers crossed.


Thankyou! <3 Sounds like you have a nice plan then, thats about what my plan is with Charlie, just having fun! I look forward to seeing her journey, especially since you mentioned scent work which ive always loved. I'd love to do it with mine but he has little drive for it, he loses a tennis ball in the leaves and calls it game over, bahahahah

Personally I've never seen anyone mention SAR work on here so im even more excited, it sounds demanding but I bet its very rewarding. Covid has held up a lot of dog related groups and clubs around here too, so Charlie and I havent been able to do much either, hopefully both of us can get into some fun stuff soon! I was thinking about doing some dock diving/agility, since those are more physically demanding activities and not mentally, because I've got a big goof on my hands who doesn't like to think😂

As for the car sickness she'll probably grow out of it! I know most of my dogs got pretty sick on car rides when they were puppies and it eventually stopped as they got older, especially if you travel with them a lot! Hopefully your sweet girl is the same! If you do get seriously into SAR work please give updates, id love to learn about it!


----------



## Hamish 2 (Jun 1, 2021)

My puppy was the same pirhana like puppy as yours. The biting was so bad that I don't think anyone touched him until he got his adult teeth and even when he did he would greet people with an open mouth. My advice to you would be not to buy any more books or videos forget all of the advice on cures for puppy biting THEY DON'T WORK. Any of them. When he got his adult teeth the biting lessend but really has never stopped. He is now 10 months old and I'm still saying the same things I said about him when he was 10 weeks old. He has never been fun or enjoyable to own and I am seriously considering rehoming him. I simply do not enjoy this dog at all. Derek.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

peachygeorgia said:


> Personally I've never seen anyone mention SAR work on here so im even more excited, it sounds demanding but I bet its very rewarding. Covid has held up a lot of dog related groups and clubs around here too, so Charlie and I havent been able to do much either, hopefully both of us can get into some fun stuff soon! I was thinking about doing some dock diving/agility, since those are more physically demanding activities and not mentally, because I've got a big goof on my hands who doesn't like to think😂
> 
> As for the car sickness she'll probably grow out of it! I know most of my dogs got pretty sick on car rides when they were puppies and it eventually stopped as they got older, especially if you travel with them a lot! Hopefully your sweet girl is the same! If you do get seriously into SAR work please give updates, id love to learn about it!


there’s a whole section 😉








Search & Rescue


Stories, experiences, information and questions Search & Rescue and the GSD.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Hamish 2 said:


> My puppy was the same pirhana like puppy as yours. The biting was so bad that I don't think anyone touched him until he got his adult teeth and even when he did he would greet people with an open mouth. My advice to you would be not to buy any more books or videos forget all of the advice on cures for puppy biting THEY DON'T WORK. Any of them. When he got his adult teeth the biting lessend but really has never stopped. He is now 10 months old and I'm still saying the same things I said about him when he was 10 weeks old. He has never been fun or enjoyable to own and I am seriously considering rehoming him. I simply do not enjoy this dog at all. Derek.


Saying "THEY DON'T WORK" really doesn't make sense when they work for thousands of GSD owners. Or else you have thousands of 10 month old GSD biting their owners....It's more accurate to say whatever YOU tried, didn't work for YOU.

In my memory on this forum, never once in the whole history of hundreds of puppy biting threads has the actual OP ever posted video of their out of control, demon, biting, cutting, bleeding, bruising, raging, uncontrollable, crying inducing teddy bear....errrr puppy. If it happens so often and out of control, have someone capture some flippin' video!


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

Anežka said:


> First time GSD owner need recommendations for 13 wk old.
> I want to start off by saying that I've bought many books, watch videos, and do online research about most dog training tips, but would prefer to hear the people on this forum who have owned and have experience with the specific working line GSD breed. I feel like your feedback would be more helpful to me than the answers I have been finding online. I just really want to set her up for success.
> So when we go outside to go potty she has started pulling badly on the leash. I want to correct her the right way for her age and every method I've tried so far with her doesn't stop the pulling or it makes her get crazier.
> The other concern is her biting. I just keep repeating the same process with getting a toy and immediately correcting her when she starts to bite my clothes, hands, etc. But she still bites a lot and sometimes when i present the toy she isn't interested in it and aims for my hand. And it hurts a lot! I put her in the crate for 2 minutes when she gets too crazy with it. I mean i think it is slowly improving, but my gosh it hurts!
> Any tips or advice to deal with these two "issues" would be awesome!!


M1-K9 Collars are pretty cool, might help. For the biting thing try spraying aquanet hair spray on your hand...I heard a long time ago that dogs hate the taste of it. That might help your dog to stop seeing your hand as something good to chew on.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Al Pozzolini said:


> M1-K9 Collars are pretty cool, might help. For the biting thing try spraying aquanet hair spray on your hand...I heard a long time ago that dogs hate the taste of it. That might help your dog to stop seeing your hand as something good to chew on.
> View attachment 586430


I cant think of any animal or living thing that would like the taste of hair spray.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Saying "THEY DON'T WORK" really doesn't make sense when they work for thousands of GSD owners. Or else you have thousands of 10 month old GSD biting their owners....It's more accurate to say whatever YOU tried, didn't work for YOU.
> 
> In my memory on this forum, never once in the whole history of hundreds of puppy biting threads has the actual OP ever posted video of their out of control, demon, biting, cutting, bleeding, bruising, raging, uncontrollable, crying inducing teddy bear....errrr puppy. If it happens so often and out of control, have someone capture some flippin' video!


😄😄😄









Valor attack







youtube.com


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

David Winners said:


> 😄😄😄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the leg hook Valor adds.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

David Winners said:


> 😄😄😄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Like I said "In my memory on this forum, never once in the whole history of hundreds of puppy biting threads has the actual OP ever posted video of their out of control, demon, biting, cutting, bleeding, bruising, raging, uncontrollable, crying inducing teddy bear....errrr puppy."

That wouldn't exactly get me running into the bathroom to hide .....


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Like I said "In my memory on this forum, never once in the whole history of hundreds of puppy biting threads has the actual OP ever posted video of their out of control, demon, biting, cutting, bleeding, bruising, raging, uncontrollable, crying inducing teddy bear....errrr puppy."
> 
> That wouldn't exactly get me running into the bathroom to hide .....


It just baffles me when people purchase a puppy of a breed that is literally designed to chase and bite humans, and then they are shocked when they chase and bite humans.

If I got a GSD pup that didn't want to chase and bite humans, I'd return it as defective


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

“Excuse me but this puppy you gave me seems to be broken. It isn’t hanging onto my legs for dear life.”


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Wunderwhy6 said:


> “Excuse me but this puppy you gave me seems to be broken. It isn’t hanging onto my legs for dear life.”


Exactly


----------

